# Need wiring help on compressor motor



## chevyy57 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a *craftsman 4hp 25 gal. 1993 model 919.152920* that needs to be wired correctly internally on the motor to where all the wires on termanils go. There was a couple off when I bought used and when plugged in, the compressor keeps blowing one of the caps after 20 seconds or so, The orange wire is off and I dont know where it goes. It has been wired for 220v and the schematic for that is on the motor but it does not tell where the rest of the wires go. Can anyone help???


----------



## chevyy57 (Nov 29, 2012)

anyone???


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

post me as many pic of the motor and wires as you can, ill see what i can do


----------

